# Can't find ammo!!!!!



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anybody had trouble finding.22LR ammo cuz I can't find it anywhere......if you do I would like to know b/c I am down to my last MAG full


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

runnings


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Scheels in Fargo just got .22LR in today, limit 2 boxes of 50 per person, so bring your friends who don't shoot 22.


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks I I'm going to have to run over there Friday then...appreciate the advice


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They were rolling out cases of 22's this morning at Scheels in Bismarck. I was back in this afternoon and they were out. They had four guys stacking ammo all day. Piles of 100 round boxes of Winchester 115 gr full metal 9mm.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah they got 9mm in as well, plus a good selection of pistol bullets, still no primers or powder though.


----------



## MeAnMaRtY (Dec 17, 2012)

Bird slayer69 said:


> Has anybody had trouble finding.22LR ammo cuz I can't find it anywhere......if you do I would like to know b/c I am down to my last MAG full


as of today you need to know somebody who knows somebody :rollin:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I've bought 1200 rounds this week between online and Scheels in Sioux falls. averaging 7 cents a round. The bricks at scheels were $28 for 555 rounds.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Most IMR powders and a few Winchester powders are easly had here. Most hunting style bullets also and the crap stuff lots of. Primers, 22LR, most pistol rounds are hard to find or get here. A few of the less ethical dealers have raised prices triple what they were. My friends agree we won't buy from them even when the prices do come back down.

I'm now wishing I would have bought a couple buckets of 22LR at Dunhams befor Christmas they were selling. I have a new Rugat super single six and can't shot it cause I don't have any 22LR shells. I do have some 22 Mag shells to shoot once I am shure I can replace them befor fall.

 Al


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> A few of the less ethical dealers have raised prices triple what they were. My friends agree we won't buy from them even when the prices do come back down.
> 
> Al


Greed I can kinda understand. There's always someone willing to take advantage.
But shortages created by fear which feeds the greed,,,now that is pathetic. :x


----------

